# von narnia puppies?



## orangesss (Aug 31, 2011)

I need a all around good working dog. Good health, temperament, character, high play drive, high food drive, medium to high or high energy, great conformation etc etc. A working dog who will be trained for police work and schutzhund. Is von narnia puppies any good?
I noticed she has ScH titled dogs for breeding which i like. Were any of her dogs trained for police work? If so, how successful were they?
Do you have any von narnia puppies? If so can you give me some feedback?

One more newbie question, she has working line dogs right? (sorry, i can't tell). Cause show line gsd are DO NOT WANT. Nor do I want dogs/puppies with extreme angulations... please, no. lol

thanks.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

How do you know you don't want a showline dog if you don't even know how to identify if that's what a breeder breeds?

I would take a step back and try to learn a few basics about the lines before you start trying to choose a breeder.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Orangesss, are you in law enforcement or a similar field that you need a high-drive puppy with working ability?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why do you need to be in law enforcement to want a high drive puppy with working ability? You can want a sport dog and still be looking for a high drive puppy with working ability.

Orangess - What DO you WANT in a puppy? Do you want a dog to do sports with? A pet who is active (hiking, biking, ball, running, etc)? You really need to decide what you want before you start looking at breeders. Why are you avoiding show lines? Why do you want a working line?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I understand that, Jax...but orangesss said he's a first time owner. 
I don't know as I'd give a teen with a brand new license a Ferrari or Lamborghini but I might get them a used Honda or Toyota.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

remove the mystery and tell us a bit about yourself , where you are , what your requirements are of the dog , which at this point sound confused. 

Schutzhund and police are very different. 

As a civilian you won't have a dog trained for police work --- nor would you need one.

Are you meaning you want the dog trained for protection . Once again that is different than schutzhund.

Most schutzhund clubs and trainers carry heavy insurance coverage and/or you sign a waiver when you join the club to train. Good clubs will check you out and check the dog out. If either doesn't meet their comfort zone , sorry no training. 

Personal protection -- with bites and law suits , people who train for personal protection are very particular who and what they take on as a client.

as Jax08 asks What DO you WANT in a puppy?

one way to find out about Narnia is to contact the breeder Robin .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## dosovm (May 1, 2011)

orangesss said:


> One more newbie question, she has working line dogs right? (sorry, i can't tell). Cause show line gsd are DO NOT WANT. Nor do I want dogs/puppies with extreme angulations... please, no. lol
> 
> thanks.


"Thank-you for reading our webpage about our German Shepherd Dogs. Narnia Kennels is a Canadian kennel specializing in working German Shepherds, ... ", <<< this is the first line of her introduction. It was on the first page and first paragraph and first line. 

I hate when people tell me what i want or dont want and do not want to do the same to you but research is the first step in owning a GSD. You have to be able to find what you need to know when he is throwing up or sick, destroying you house, wants to herd the neighbors kids. Pretty much a dog that your are describing is often even too much for police officers who train these dogs. by the way not all police dogs are high prey, high drive, crazy monsters.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> I understand that, Jax...but orangesss said he's a first time owner.
> I don't know as I'd give a teen with a brand new license a Ferrari or Lamborghini but I might get them a used Honda or Toyota.


And I agree. But high drive puppy with working ability does not equate to being a new owner so they shouldn't have one. Nor does it mean that only LEO's should have them, as was implied by your above post. I've found a higher drive dog to be easier to train. A working ability, IMO, means the dog WANTS to work. It does not mean the dog has to do Schutzhund, police work, or something that involved a protection training. It simply means the dog has the drive to want to work. A well bred dog, with any level of drive, is going to have an off switch. Even my high drive pound puppy has an off switch...and yes...she was my first German Shepherd. Even just doing obedience and agility takes a dog with drive that wants to work. 

OP - you have to decide what you want in the dog first. Do you want a family companion to follow you around the yard? You probably want a lower drive dog. Do you want an active pet? Do you want a sport dog? Then you want a higher drive dog.

How much time do you have to exercise this dog? Where will you exercise them? How? Will this dog be an indoor dog? A kennel dog? What are your training plans?

IMO, as long as you are committed to training and exercise and you have a good breeder that can pick the puppy to what you want, you'll be fine. But nobody can help you until you figure out what you want in a dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jax, yes I was being to simplistic.
I just wonder what people expect (in a dog) when they say they want a dog who can "do schutzhund"...because there's the entire dog to worry about, not just that hour a week or so you're training them for Sch. What about the rest of the time? Which is what you got into in your last post


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

When I say I want a dog that can do Schutzhund, it means that I want a dog from solid background with Health testing done on parents, a dog with solid nerves and a GREAT temperament that can live in my house but still has High Drive that can work and work well! 

If you're really training in Schutzhund, you're training WAY more than an hour a week! 

I'm not saying the OP needs a High Drive dog, but I think that educating them on the needs that a high drive dog has and pointing them in the right direction towards a good breeder that has the puppies best interests at heart. 


Jax08- Good Posts!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any sport you are training more than an hour a week. Obedience? I try to do something every day. Agility? Same thing. I'm holding off on tracking because of my work schedule. My trainer said I need time every day without fail to get her started. On top of that, we play frisbee a lot. My girl does not have the temperament for protection. I don't feel she is stable enough.

High drive, working ability should not equal uncontrollable to all but the experienced dog owner. And to be quite honest, I don't know enough about the different "types" of drives. Prey, hunt, defense. I know I have a high prey drive dog. If it's moving, she's on it. She has a decent hunt drive that needs to be nurtured. Her defense drive is not balanced. She'll bite but it would probably be out of fear, not defense.

A good breeder can answer all these questions and pick a puppy that will suit the OP. But the breeder can not help until the OP decides what they want in a dog.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree with you. I train in every sport we do, at least once a day! We always work on something, it may be something small or piecing something together etc. but we still work on it. I get up extremely early every morning to take the dogs tracking at least 5 times a week. 

Doing sports is a commitment, ANY sport!


----------

